

United Airlines Briefly Lost 75% of its Value Because of Story from 2002 - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/09/business/09air.html

======
jrockway
_“This was a very serious event that impacted our stock, and caused trading to
be halted,” she said. “This is what happens when people are irresponsible and
don’t check facts.”_

If I ever have a few billion dollars lying around, I think I'm going to slowly
buy United stock and then randomly dump it all one day... just to annoy her. I
can see the quote:

 _“This was a very serious event that impacted our stock, and caused trading
to be halted,” she said. “This is what happens when jrockway has too much
money on his hands.”_

~~~
ovi256
> If I ever have a few billion dollars lying around, I think I'm going to give
> it to jrockway ... just to annoy her.

------
ivank
I sold my friend a barrel of oil for $1 yesterday, briefly wiping out the
world economy.

------
byrneseyeview
I guess that is the control group for the Emulex Hoax:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emulex_hoax>

~~~
mattmaroon
Bloomberg is sounding a lot like Wikipedia lately, except that when someone
edits the 3 Doors Down Wikipedia entry to say that Avril Lavigne is their lead
singer, nobody loses a billion.

------
Protophore
It will be interesting to see if anyone made money off of the false
information and goes to jail because of it.

~~~
dcurtis
It will also be interesting to see if anyone made money off of it legally and
doesn't go to jail. Probably a lot of lucky day traders.

~~~
mattmaroon
For someone to sell the shares at $3 someone else had to buy them at that
price.

------
ca98am79
I wouldn't be surprised if the trading bots did it - they are getting very
smart

~~~
fauigerzigerk
I agree. And those other "bots" who read the story in the first place and
started selling are getting dumber it seems :-)

~~~
daniel-cussen
Looks like what they need's a bot that can act as a bullshit detector.

~~~
Chocobean
Bullsh!i Bot? Shortened to B!B?

